# Fairly easy root for stock Showcase (2.3.5 or any version)



## fastlerner (Jul 8, 2011)

Just figured I'd post for posterity. SuperOneClick failed me after the 2.3.5 update, then I figured this out. Enjoy.








Look at the Cyanogenmod wiki instructions for installing on the Showcase and follow ONLY the part about getting the right version of clockwordmod recovery installed. http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_Update_Guide
Then download the latest and greatest version of the signed superuser.zip and put in on your SD card.http://androidsu.com/superuser/
Boot into clockwork recovery and choose to install the superuser zip.
Reboot
DONE!!! 

Future carrier updates will rewrite the recovery, but when you put ClockworkMod and install from zip, you should be able to root ANY stock version that comes out for the Showcase.


----------

